# How can you safely send summer sausage through the mail ???



## jrod62 (Dec 7, 2014)

Smoked some Summer Sausage, Snack Sticks, Cheese to give away for Christmas. Would like to send some to my Daughter that lives in Alaska. Will be using 3 day priority   mail .

Will put it in a cooler bag. I do have ice packs that I can use. or was thinking Dry Ice. not sure where to get some. Just wondering how others on here have done it


----------



## tuffer (Dec 7, 2014)

Dry Ice, or ice packs, I've used both.usps usually charges extra for dry ice and it needs to be in a dry ice container. I ship summer sausage from california to Florida every christmas using priority mail and throw about 4 of those ice packs in the box with peanuts makes it every time.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 7, 2014)

Tuffer said:


> Dry Ice, or ice packs, I've used both.usps usually charges extra for dry ice and it needs to be in a dry ice container. I ship summer sausage from california to Florida every christmas using priority mail and throw about 4 of those ice packs in the box with peanuts makes it every time.


Thanks,,,,


----------



## tuffer (Dec 7, 2014)

Most Grocery stores sell dry ice . But you should be fine with ice packs. priority mail is usually 2 days 3 at the most.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 7, 2014)

Heck if it is cured smoked SS you could just vac-pac and mail it. Especially this time of year.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 8, 2014)

Look to your larger Grocery Stores or Super Stores , Meijers has Dry ice , and I suggest that as your cooling medium  (ice packs could melt and foul your shipment . ).

Hope it gets there OK...,

Have fun and . . .


----------

